# Favorite Bass Photos of 2013



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What are your most memorable bass photos from this year? Here are mine:

Alum Creek, Spring 2013, sight fishing with jigs









Indian Lake, Spring 2013, flipping soft plastics to emergent pads

















Hoover Reservoir, Spring 2013, flipping shallow wood with a tube









Griggs Reservoir, Summer 2013, 2 solid Scioto River largemouth cranking









Lake Michigan, Summer 2013, drop shotting 30 plus feet for smallies from a kayak









Indian Lake, Summer 2013 5.69 pounder that crushed a frog over a weed mat









Griggs Reservoir, Fall 2013 trapping for smallmouth. Had close to 18 pounds on my best five


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Man, from the looks of it you had a great year. VERY well done. That is a bunch of beautiful bass. That toad smallie from the yak had to be crazy fun!!! I have no memorable pictures to share from this year. It was a very tough year for me. Decent numbers but nothing over 3 lbs. 

Once again, great job and awesome pics.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a great year! Congrats, hopefully 2014 brings you even bigger bags.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good post fishingredhawk/Mike

I had one of my best Springs ever on the water last season. And I really enjoyed fishing with my friends, clients, and family members.

1-These women caught twenty-eight bass on her twenty-eighth birthday on their 4-hour trip with me. It rained the entire time. And I'm certain that I had as much fun as they did.

2-This boy and his grandfather (not pictured) had never fished in their life. They caught a mess of fish with me on their 4-hour afternoon trip. The grandfather has already booked his next trip. And (according to the grandfather) the boy talks about that day all the time.

3-This pre-spawn Burr Oak guide trip was my heaviest 5-bass limit guided trip to date. We caught over 17-pounds in our best five. The bass were slammin' our suspending jerk-baits. The pictures didn't turn out so well. But the day we had was a great one.

4-I'm wearing a blue jacket - This trip with a friend on Hoover Reservoir was an awesome day. We caught twenty-some decent quality bass during a full day of rain.

5-The biggun' I'm holding was a great day on the water. I caught great limit of bass on this day. And this one was the kicker fish.

6-My brother-in-law and I caught a nice bag of fish at Rocky Fork Lake. I hadn't fished this lake for over 30-years. And we had a blast catching post spawners.

7-This guy caught a 6-pounder at my annual friends & family Spring fish-camp at AEP ReCreation Land.

8-I whacked 'em at my first ever fishin' trip on Clear Fork Lake.

9-Here is a nice Fox Lake post spawn bass. I had a surprisingly good post spawn afternoon on my first time fishin' Fox Lake.

10-I had a real hard time putting these regular clients of mine on decent fish on our Wolf Run outing. We ended up with a few like this. But not nearly enough good ones to make it worth while. We made up for our lack of fish by enjoying our fish-camp that was set up at the Wolf Run State Park cabin.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a bunch from this year. We had an amazing year.










One day of fishing...... my best day to date. I had a top five of 94.25" with the biggest being a 21.5" pig..... 5lbs 0oz . Five fish total of 17 lbs 6 oz give or take a couple ounces. All on black and blue jig 










Some frog bass. All different fish by the way. The 20.25" in the bottom corner made a quick escape before I could get a pic with it. Solid fish though... .went 4 lbs 10oz. Top right corner was a 21.5" bass....my biggest on a frog. 










Some jig and pig bass. Gotta love the jig and pig. Lol. 










My girlfriend wore the smallies out....19" above.








17.25" tank of a smallie










My biggest smallie of 2013 above....18.25"

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't take a lot of pictures but here are a few of my favorites...

the two tournament pics were taken by james overstreet, which makes them a little cooler in my opinion...


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a late december pig, will remember that one for sure 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Harris chain in January 








Harris chain again 








Ashtabula 
















Lil devils horse action 








Beat up bed fish








Bed fish








Chautauqua








Presq








Chautauqua


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Griggs tuesday night big bass. Caught on last cast of night.









Alum Creek









Caught this one off a rockpile i found with the lowrance. Oshay.









Oshay smallie.









Cold water largemouth on a bladebait


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are some of mine.... Nothing crazy big.. But, nice river smallies... 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome pictures guy's! My best 3 public water bass. Good luck in 2014!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not worthy lol...very nice fish guys.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The 2 with me in the red coat came from Guilford this spring.

The largemouth double came from highlandtown and the smallie double came out of the Ohio. They came a week apart.

The largemouth and smallmouth both came from Chautauqua this fall. They're nothing to brag about for that lake (4-3 each) but they were the 2 biggest of a very tough trip.

And the last one is the little 11 incher that I caught this past Sunday. It's small, but I'm proud of any fish in December on Tappan!

My favorite pics from this year were more scenery type pics, but I'm not going to bore everyone with those.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doubled up on the first one... this one should be in there. Best of the year. (5-15)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Here's a few of my favorites of 2013









Same fish,


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

From 3 EEI wins in 2013 including a 20.39lb bag from Mogadore in June.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

NICE JOB... putting w's on the board feels great....









Cull'in said:


> From 3 EEI wins in 2013 including a 20.39lb bag from Mogadore in June.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Some of my favs. I think they are all from Kentucky Lake, Clearfork and Lake St Clair. Had a really good season.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Here are some of my favorites.

This one was my first big bass of the year caught on a rattle trap at a pond in April or May I can't remember. It weighed 5 lb 14 oz.










This one was caught the same day on a chatterbait. I think it weighed 4 lb something. 










This next one is from Portage Lakes. These were my two best fish of the Jr. tournament that I ended up winning. The big one weighed in right at 4 lbs. They were both caught on a custom painted Rapala Husky Jerk.










This last one was from November at Piedmont Lake. I was shore fishing for saugeye with the same Rapala Husky Jerk and caught this one. Weighed 4 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Fantastic fish everyone! Keep 'me coming....I am home sick from work and it's snowing outside. Right now is officially the farthest day from my next bass fishing expedition so keep the bass Picts coming! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a toad for Piedmont in the fall JShort!!! They show up like that in the spring pretty regularly, but for November, that's a tank!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, we've got a long ways to go before spring. Seeing all of these nice fish doesn't help. At this rate there won't be open water until April!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingredhawk said:


> Man, we've got a long ways to go before spring. Seeing all of these nice fish doesn't help. At this rate there won't be open water until April!!


Bite your tongue!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a few of mine.
One of my biggest Rock Bass ever.

Ohio River Spotted Bass.

A couple of stream smallies.


Cherokee Lake and Norris Lake TN.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

My son with two pond bass caught in a residential pond (Beavercreek, Ohio)


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

An off-year for me. Here's the best one I got, from the P-Lakes.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's mine best bucket









And best smallie on the fly.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are my top 5 of 2013. Gosh it seems so long ago!

Caught these 2 in muddy water on a chatterbait/ragetail craw combo using a stop & go retrieve.








This one fell for a super spook jr. on the end of a long lay-down.








Another one on the chatterbait/ragetail combo!








This beast went for a Texas rigged ragetail craw at the outer edge of a weed bed.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Caught this baby last August on a Texas-rigged Strike King "Space Monkey" around a floating dock. Funny this is that I swept the area completely with multiple crankbaits before throwing in the plastic.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

March 3/16/13


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Didn't get a measurement or weight but this one was a heck of a fight


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

#@&%*!...sittin' here with cabin fever in full swing...so I log on to surf around and all these LUNKERS in my face! Great catches guys. I guess I'll toss out a few of my better fish, don't think I did much over 5lbs. last year, but at least I was fishing at this time. With all the record cold temps I'll be getting a late start this year. :F


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My grandchildren shared in this catch and release


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

mo65 said:


> #@&%*!...sittin' here with cabin fever in full swing...so I log on to surf around and all these LUNKERS in my face! Great catches guys. I guess I'll toss out a few of my better fish, don't think I did much over 5lbs. last year, but at least I was fishing at this time. With all the record cold temps I'll be getting a late start this year. :F
> 
> ][/URL]


That smallie caught in the Detroit River? Looks so familiar.

Nice bass on the swim bait. Still don't throw those much but probably should on occasion.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

bman said:


> That smallie caught in the Detroit River? Looks so familiar.
> 
> Nice bass on the swim bait. Still don't throw those much but probably should on occasion.


My money is on Presque !!!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

30 degrees out, jerkbaits!!! Brrrrrrr


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Ranger, those are some fine smallies. Presque Isle?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

My 2 best bass of 2013, both on a black spinnerbait. I love the dark color on the one.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

bman said:


> Ranger, those are some fine smallies. Presque Isle?


Yup ! I go every spring for a week! Love, love, love, looooooooove Presque !!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

All in northeast ohio































The rest are all in one day before a bad storm


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Great fish, love the looks! Good luck in 2014


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are pics that I really like. The first one is from my first bass fishing trip of the year. 

The second one was when I learned just how territorial frogs can be since I caught it using a 5/8oz frog! That was comical!

The third one was just the all around best bass picture I took all year. It is my screensaver on my phone and my work computer.

The last two are my most favorite; my two youngest boys on their first trip of the year. The gills were cooperating, and the boys were pulling them out so fast that I never even got to fish, and didn't care. I got hit in the face, head, all over my back and legs by fish because as I was taking one off and rebaiting the hook for one twin, the other would sling a gill at me. L never forget the sound of their belly laughs as they learned how to rip some lips!

Mr. A


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> Here are pics that I really like. The first one is from my first bass fishing trip of the year.
> 
> The second one was when I learned just how territorial frogs can be since I caught it using a 5/8oz frog! That was comical!
> 
> ...


Nice dude....I love kid pics....but the frog on a frog had to be priceless!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> Nice dude....I love kid pics....but the frog on a frog had to be priceless!


Ya, I started laughing as soon as I saw what it was. I laughed even harder when I realized I had hooked it perfect, hooks up and one through the top corner of it's mouth! Wish I would have gotten it with a gopro or something!

Mr. A


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Here are a few from 2013! Looking forward to an awesome 2014! I need to find the pic of my 22.5 incher I got last year!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)




----------

